# Building a 20's Elgin rider



## skoda (Jun 11, 2008)

I put up a wanted ad for a motorbike frame and was generously given this bike.  I am building it in some kind of neutral or original inspired paint scheme and running big tires.  Since I have nothing but a frame and badge, it's pretty cobbled together.  The green is the primer.
*As received:*




*In Progress:*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 11, 2008)

Very Cool the wheels and tires really make the bike, post more progress as you move along.


----------

